# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός fm 4w smartkit

## nikosgalanos

Καλησπέρα έχω τον πομπό της smartkit ποσά βατ βγάζει;Ποιο τρανζίστορ να βάλω για να βγάλει ο πομπός 4w;Τον έχω συντονίσει μέσω του κιτ με τις διόδους αυτό είναι σωστό;Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο από κάποιο φίλτρο αρμονικών που να μην κόβει πολλά βατ στην έξοδο;

----------


## aris52

Καλησπερα Νικο mrf237 βαλε τελικο για να παρεις περιπου 4 watt προσεξε να βαλεις  την σωστη ταση Να ξερεις ομως σε μεγαλη ταση θα σου τσουλαει σαν κουνια λογω θερμοκρασιας κλ,παραγοντων.Με το  2N3553 θα παρεις γυρω στα 3 και κατι watt και εδω ισχυουν τα υδια :Cool:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Το περίεργο στο πομπό το τρανζίστορ δε γράφει 2n3553 το τελικό και γράφει άλλα νούμερα τι τρανζίστορ είναι;

----------


## aris52

Τι νουμερα γραφει Νικο?

----------


## maouna

Αστονε αυτονε της σμαρτκιτ.δε λεει τιποτα...παρε τα εξαρτηματα του κ βρες αλλο σχεδιο γυρω στα 1 βαττ με το 2n3553. Αναζητησε απο τα σχεδια που εχει ποσταρει ο aris52 νεκταριοσ ο οποιος στο τελευταιο βιντεο της κατασκευης του με απογοητευσε τα μάλλα απο την επιλογη της μουσικης του!  :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Βασικά σκέφτομαι να κάνω η να πάρω ένα vco fm αυτά ανάλογα με την τάση αλλάζουν συχνότητα;

----------


## aris52

βασικα βρε Νικο τι θες ? Θελεις ενα πομπουδακι να κανεις το κεφι σου και να το ευχαριστηθεις? :Confused1:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι αυτό θέλω,βασικά να κάνω το κέφι μου,να βάζω μουσική.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο σχέδιο;

----------


## aris52

εχω βγαλει παμπολα στο φορουμ διαλεξε ενα και πες μου

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο QUALITY FM TRAMSMMITER FM MPSH10 2N2369A είναι δύσκολο;Πως όμως φτιάχνω εύκολα τη πλακέτα χωρίς infrared led?

----------


## aris52

ΜΑΡΚΑΔΟΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ :Rolleyes:

----------


## elektronio

Υπάρχει και ο τρόπος με εκτύπωση laser και μεταφορά του τονερ με σιδέρωμα στην πλακέτα που επίσης δεν χρειάζεται infrared λάμπα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ωραία πλακέτα από που να πάρω;

----------


## aris52

ΜΑΝΙΑΤΗΣ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΑ

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει να ζητήσω πλακέτα απλή η φωτόευαίσθητη;

----------


## aris52

Απλη Νικολα απλα πραγματα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο πομπός αυτός ποσά μέτρα πιάνει;Πως σχεδιάζεις την πλακέτα με μαρκαδόρο; Χρειάζεται και γραμμές για τους διαδρόμους χαλκού;

----------


## aris52

Νικο 2 km με καλη κεραια

----------


## nikosgalanos

GRound plane είναι καλή αλλά κάνει απλό δίπολο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πώς θα σχεδιάσω την πλακέτα;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Απλώς ζωγραφίζω κάτω από την πλακέτα του δρόμους της πλακέτας κάνω τρύπες και βάζω τα εξαρτήματα;

----------


## JOUN

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...making+at+home
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο το ψαξιμο..

----------


## nick1974

αν τη φτιαξεις με αυτο τον τροπο απλα φροντισε να φτιαχνεις οσο γινεται κοντυτερους και οχι και τοσο λεπτους διαδρομους γιατι σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες το καθε χιλιοστο ειναι πηνιο που σε συνδυασμο με τις πολυ χαμηλες συνθετες αντιστασεις που εχουν τα τρανζιστορ μπορουν να επηρρεασουν αρκετα τη λειτουργια του κυκλωματος

----------


## aris52

Καλημερα.Νικο θα χρειαστεις μια απλη πλακετα 10 χ10 cm με τον ανεξιτυλο μαρκαδορο βλεπεις το σχηματικο σου και προσπαθεις να το αποτυπωσεις στην πλακετα οσο τον δυνατο καλυτερα προσεχωντας παντα τα εξαρτηματα σου να μπουν σωστα Βαλε την πλακετα σου στο οξυ και σε 10 λεπτα εισαι ετοιμος ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ΄΄ το κουνας το ταπερακι συνεχως χαχαχαχα και μη σου ξεφυγει καμια σταλα  :Hammer: . Τους διδρομους προσεχεις τα κενα απο το μαρκαδορο .Τελος ξεχασα να σου πω πριν τη διαδικασια να εχεις σουπισει καλα το χαλκο με λιγο καθαρο οινοπνευμα...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αυτό θα κάνω.Πλακέτα κ εξαρτήματα θα πάρω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.Εχω έναν μαρκαδόρο βιομηχανικής χρήσης που είναι χοντρός και έχει μυρωδιά μπογιάς κάνει;

----------


## nick1974

ο μαρκαδορος χρωματος... αυτος που βρωμαει σα μπογια (ουτε ξερω πως τον λενε, αλλα τον χρησιμοποιουν για μονιμα μαρκαρισματα συνηθως οι μηχανικοι) εξασφαλιζει 100% οτι δε θα σου κανει θεματα με κενα κτλ.
Οι permanent markers που θα βρεις στα βιβλιοπωλεια ειναι λιγο τυχη... αλλοι δουλευουν καλα αλλοι οχι

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο Ιωαννίδης έχει πλακέτα;Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει το σχηματικό του πομπού χωρίς τα εξαρτήματα για να το εκτυπώσω;

----------


## aris52

Το σχεδιο υπαρχει στο θεμα μου το σχηματικο της πλακετας θα το βγαλεις εσυ σε ενα χαρτι πρωτα καντο αναρτηση στο θεμα σου να το δω πρωτα

----------


## liat

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει το σχηματικό του πομπού χωρίς τα εξαρτήματα για να το εκτυπώσω;



Η κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fcpudq8saa...OM%29.pdf?dl=0

Όπως θα φαίνεται η πάνω πλευρά μετά την τοποθέτηση των υλικών (όπου L1 και L2 είναι τα πηνία και όχι αντιστάσεις): https://www.dropbox.com/s/s6p2ivycw2...OP%29.pdf?dl=0

Καλή επιτυχία.

Σημείωση: η πλακέτα είναι διαστάσεων 94 Χ 94 mm. Μπορούσε να γίνει μικρότερη, αλλά θα σκέφτηκα ότι θα σε δυσκόλευε.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κατάλαβα.Καλύτερα είναι να σχεδιάσω με μαρκαδόρο την πλακέτα η να εκτυπώσω το σχηματικό;

----------


## liat

> Κατάλαβα.Καλύτερα είναι να σχεδιάσω με μαρκαδόρο την πλακέτα η να εκτυπώσω το σχηματικό;



Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου, να την φτιάξεις είτε με τη μέθοδο σιδερώματος σε απλή πλακέτα, είτε με θάλαμο ακθεσηςσε φωτοευαίσθητη.
Τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα από το χειροποίητο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Με τη μέθοδο σιδερώματος είναι αναγκαστικό να χρεισημοποιήσω εκτυπωτή λέιζερ η ο απλός κάνει;Επίσης τα εξαρτήματα του πομπού μπορεί να μου τα πει κάποιος και πόσο κοστίζουν μαζί με την πλακέτα;

----------


## liat

Laser. Αν δεν έχεις, πήγαινε σε βιβλιοπωλείο να στο εκτυπώσει.
Όχι σε απλό χαρτί αλλά σε φωτογραφικό.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.Να εκτυπώσω αυτό που μου έστειλες από το Dropbox το σχηματικό;

----------


## liat

Πάτησε το Download στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία και μετά επέλεξε direct download.
Η εκτύπωση να γίνει σε κλίμακα 100%, όχι σμίκρυνση στα περιθώρια του εκτυπωτή.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Τα υλικά πόσο θα κοστίσουν;

----------


## liat

Τα υλικά είναι φθηνά. Τα transistors δεν ξέρω αν θα τα βρεις στην εγχώρια αγορά.
Πάντως, κοστίζουν πάμφθηνα από utsource.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν τα πάρω από τον Ιωαννίδη πόσο θα κοστίσουν;

----------


## liat

Βρε Νίκο όλα κι όλα τα υλικά είναι λίγα και δεν έχουν τρομερό κόστος.
Εσύ μέχρι πόσα μπορείς να διαθέσεις;
Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίζει το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ κατασκευή πλακέτας και αποχάλκωση παρά η αξία των υλικών.
Και γιατί δε ρωτάς απ' ευθείας τον Ιωαννίδη ή όποιο άλλο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ξέρεις;
Για να σε βοηθήσω, τα υλικά είναι:

Πηνιόσυρμα 1mm για τα 2 πηνία


2 X 10μF Electrolytic Capacitor 
1 Χ 47μF Electrolytic Capacitor 
1 Χ 470μF Electrolytic Capacitor 
1 Χ 30pF Variable Capacitor
1 Χ 100nF Capacitor 
1 Χ 10nF Capacitor
3 Χ 10pF Capacitor
6 Χ 1nF Capacitor


1 Χ 47Ω Resistor (1/4W)
1X 100Ω Resistor (1/4W) 
1 Χ 6,8K Resistor (1/4W)
1 Χ 22K Resistor (1/4W)
1 Χ 38K Resistor (1/4W)
2 Χ 47K Resistor (1/4W)
1 Χ 50K Variable Resistor


1 Χ MPSΗ10 NPN Transistor
1 Χ 2N2369A NPN Transistor


4 Χ 2-pin Terminal Block


1 Χ 100 (W) x 100 (H) mm Printed Circuit Board (απλή, μονής όψης)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μέχρι 15-20€

----------


## liat

Από utsousce περίπου 15$.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Συνήθως λόγω πιστωτικής δεν παίρνω πράγματα από εξωτερικό.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Βρε Νίκο όλα κι όλα τα υλικά είναι λίγα και δεν έχουν τρομερό κόστος.
> Εσύ μέχρι πόσα μπορείς να διαθέσεις;
> Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίζει το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ κατασκευή πλακέτας και αποχάλκωση παρά η αξία των υλικών.
> Και γιατί δε ρωτάς απ' ευθείας τον Ιωαννίδη ή όποιο άλλο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ξέρεις;
> Για να σε βοηθήσω, τα υλικά είναι:
> 
> Πηνιόσυρμα 1mm για τα 2 πηνία
> 
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ για τα υλικά.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τα Πηνία να τα κάνω σε τρυπανάκι τι διατομής;

----------


## aris52

5mm το L1 L2 6mm

----------


## liat

Για τα πηνία εννοείται ό,τι λέει ο δημιουργός!
Εγώ είπα 1mm γιατί έτσι μου φάνηκε στο μάτι.
Ρώτησες για τα υλικά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα πάω αύριο να πάρω τα υλικά.

----------


## NOE

Σόρυ για το offtopic, τα μεταφορικά από utsource πόσο είναι ? και παίζει θέμα με τελωνείο ?

----------


## JOUN

Hταν 4 δολλαρια στανταρ οτι και να επαιρνες(μιλαω για εξαρτηματα) Τελωνειο σ'αυτα δεν σε  πιανει ..
Εχω βεβαια καιρο να παρω απο αυτους(τους ειχα ξεχασει) αλλα δεν νομιχω να αλλαξε κατι..

----------

NOE (28-11-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο πομπός αυτός είναι στερεοφωνικός;

----------


## liat

> Ο πομπός αυτός είναι στερεοφωνικός;



Δεν τον λες στερεοφωνικό επειδή έχει ξεχωριστά κανάλια εισόδου.
Θα σου τα πει καλύτερα ο σχεδιαστής του.
Πάντως μην περιμένεις τον τέλειο πομπό με τα χρήματα που μπορείς να διαθέσεις.
Στο κάτω κάτω την πλάκα σου είπες ότι θες να κάνεις.
Να ακουστεί η μουσική σου σε κάποια κοντινή απόσταση.
Να έχεις υπόψη ότι, εκτός εκτός από την ισχύ εξόδου, μεγαλύτερη σημασία, μπορώ να πω, έχει το τι βγάζεις στην κεραία.
Αυτό εξαρτάται από παράγοντες όπως το είδος της κεραίας και ο συντονισμός της, αν υπάρχουν κενές συχνότητες, αν δεν "βλέπει" η κεραία κανένα εμπόδιο κλπ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Δεν τον λες στερεοφωνικό επειδή έχει ξεχωριστά κανάλια εισόδου.
> Θα σου τα πει καλύτερα ο σχεδιαστής του.
> Πάντως μην περιμένεις τον τέλειο πομπό με τα χρήματα που μπορείς να διαθέσεις.
> Στο κάτω κάτω την πλάκα σου είπες ότι θες να κάνεις.
> Να ακουστεί η μουσική σου σε κάποια κοντινή απόσταση.
> Να έχεις υπόψη ότι, εκτός εκτός από την ισχύ εξόδου, μεγαλύτερη σημασία, μπορώ να πω, έχει το τι βγάζεις στην κεραία.
> Αυτό εξαρτάται από παράγοντες όπως το είδος της κεραίας και ο συντονισμός της, αν υπάρχουν κενές συχνότητες, αν δεν "βλέπει" η κεραία κανένα εμπόδιο κλπ.



Με τις αρμονικές του πομπού τι να κάνω;

----------


## aris52

Ο πομπος Νικο δεν ειναι stereo απλα μπορεις να συνδεσεις  και τα δυο καναλια ο ηχος ομως ειναι εξερετικος Οσο αφορα της αρμονικες του δεν εχεις προβλημα λογο ισχυος αλλα και παλι εαν αργοτερα προσθεσεις καποιο ενισχυτη μπορεις να προσθεσεις ενα low pass filter θα βρεις πολλα σχεδια στο internet

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κατάλαβα.Τι κάνει ακριβώς η γεννήτρια στέρεο

----------


## chip

είναι ένα μηχάνημα που παίρνει το στερεοφωνικό σήμα και παράγει το "πολυπλεγένο" σήμα που βάζεις στην είσοδο του πομπού και οι μονοφωνικοί δέκτες το λαμβάνουν ως μονωφονικό  και οι στερεοφωνικοί ως στερεοφωνικό.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση.Πως συνδέεται με τον πομπό η γεννήτρια στέρεο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάθε πομπός φμ γίνεται στερεοφωνικός;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η κατασκευή πομπού φμ με την el504 είναι δύσκολη;Υλικά υπάρχουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## SeAfasia

Αγόρασε ένα *έτοιμο ..... Έτοιμο.....*

----------


## betacord85

https://www.ebay.com/itm/87-109MHz-S...0AAOSwSdFZhA8Z για μα μην καταληξει η κατασκευη σου στην ενοτητα χαριζεται οπως του αλλου φιλου παρε ενα απο το λινκ και μην παιζεις...δεν θα ενοχλεις και τους γειτονες ετσι

----------


## liat

Φίλτατε Νίκο, απ' ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι δεν έχεις ξαναφτιάξει κάποιο πομπό ούτε έχεις ασχοληθεί με αποχάλκωση και τα σχετικά.
Γι' αυτό συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα betacord85 και με τον Κώστα (SeAfasia) για αγορά έτοιμου, καθότι δεν σε βλέπω να φτιάχνεις τίποτα.
Από το πομπουδάκι του aris52 πήγες στην στερεογεννήτρια λες και υλοποιήθηκε το πρώτο βήμα, μετά ρωτάς αν η κατασκευή πομπού με την el504 είναι δύσκολη, κολλάς στα υλικά κλπ.
Τώρα βέβαια ότι δεν θα ενοχλείς τους γείτονες με τον υποδεικνυόμενο πομπό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## betacord85

ρε παιδια εδω μιαλαμε για rf τεχνικοι συναδελφοι με χρονια στα καραβια και τα βρισκουν δυσκολα...δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη οσο φαινεται η κατασκευη σχεδιου πομπου rf...και για να μην κρυβομαστε απλα θελει να κανει την κ@υλα του και να ακουγεται στην γειτονια...παρε το ετοιμο απο το λινκ...και φθηνο με 30 ευρω ετοιμο για εκπομπη...και ναι οπως εχω αναφερθει και σε αλλα ποστ με για rf μια φορα προσπαθησα τα εκανα μακαροναδα ακουγωτανε σαν βαπορι...

----------


## aris52

Συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες  εκτος και εαν ο Νικος ξεκινα τωρα και απλα θελει να κατασκευασει ο ιδιος ενα πομπο ωσ προς την ικανοποιηση  μιας  κατασκευης.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.Αν έχω καταλάβει η αποχάλκωση γίνεται τοποθετώντας την πλακέτα σε διάλυμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως με οξυζενέ;

----------


## maouna

> Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.Αν έχω καταλάβει η αποχάλκωση γίνεται τοποθετώντας την πλακέτα σε διάλυμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως με οξυζενέ;



ναι.επισης γινεται και με την τοποθετηση σε τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο+νερο. Ολα παιζει ρολο οι αναλογίες και ολα τα χημικα θελει μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι ειναι επικινδυνα ειδικα θδροχλωρικο οξυ και οξυζενε.

----------


## liat

Το ίδιο λογοπαίγνιο επαναλήφθηκε σε *παρόμοιο θέμα* το 2016.
Αν το είχα αντιληφθεί νωρίτερα ...
Λυπάμαι!

----------

mikemtb (02-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Το ίδιο λογοπαίγνιο επαναλήφθηκε σε *παρόμοιο θέμα* το 2016.
> Αν το είχα αντιληφθεί νωρίτερα ...
> Λυπάμαι!



Για ποιο λογοπαίγνιο μιλάς;Σε εκείνο το θέμα δέχτηκα μια επιθετικότητα σε ότι ρωτούσα.

----------


## chip

> Κάθε πομπός φμ γίνεται στερεοφωνικός;



η γεννήτρια στέρεο έχει δύο εισόδους (left+right)  και μία έξοδο που πάει στην είσοδο του πομπού.
Οι περισσότεροι μπορούν να γίνουν στέρεο... εκτός και λόγω σχεδιασμού δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν τα υψηλότερης συχνότητας σήματα που παράγει η γεννήτρια...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ.Κατάλαβα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από πλακέτα οθόνης από ένα πηνίο πήρα το σύρμα,που είναι χάλκινο και λεπτό κάνει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από ότι βλέπω το θέμα γίνεται ίδιο με το:πομπός με την el504.Παρακαλώ τον administrator να το κλειδώσει!

----------


## aris52

Νικο καλησπρα τα πηνια θα τα φτιαξεις με συρμα περιελιξεις ο,8mm το πρωτο της ταλαντωσης σε διαμετρο 5mm  και το δευτερο 1 σπειρα σε se feritte board με διαμετρο 6 mm

----------

nikosgalanos (08-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ.Χθες πήρα τα υλικά και θα αρχίσω την κατασκευή σήμερα.Ομως δεν βρήκα το mpsh10 και πήρα το bc546b κάνει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έκανα την αποχάλκωση (10 λεπτά) τι πρέπει να κάνω για να εμφανιστεί το τυπωμένο;

----------


## chip

το mpsh10 είναι για υψηλές συχνότητες ενώ το bc546 για χαμηλές. Πιστεύω θα ταν πιο κατάλληλο κάτι σαν το 2N2369 (ή PN2369)
προσοχή στα ποδαράκια... το MPSH10 έχει διαφορετικά τους ακροδέκτες από το BC546

----------

nikosgalanos (11-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το πηνίο της ταλάντωσης πόσες σπείρες να το κάνω;]Ακυρο.Το βρήκα

----------


## aris52

πως παει η κατασκευη Νικο? Βαλε καμια foto

----------


## aris52

> Ευχαριστώ.Χθες πήρα τα υλικά και θα αρχίσω την κατασκευή σήμερα.Ομως δεν βρήκα το mpsh10 και πήρα το bc546b κάνει;



 Δοκιμασε 2n3904

----------

nikosgalanos (14-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

75997949-985F-4ED0-93EC-C1DDBCB99328.jpgΘα ξεκινήσω σημέρα την αποχάλκωση να μια φωτογραφία από τα εξαρτήματα:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έβαλα την πλακέτα για αποχάλκωση κ περιμένω να γίνει  :Rolleyes:

----------


## liat

Το σχέδιο που σου είχα στείλει ήταν υπολογισμένο με κεραμικούς πυκνωτές (φακής).
Βλέπω και δύο με μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα ποδιών που ελπίζω να χωράνε στις τρύπες και σε σχέση με τα άλλα υλικά.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν δε χωρέσουνε θα κολλήσω σε αυτούς ένα λεπτό σύρμα για να χωράνε.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η αποχάλκωση έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει!Λιγο ακόμα κ θα βγει ο χαλκός από όλη τη πλακέτα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Επειδή έχω το bc547b κάνει για αντικατάσταση του mpsh10,έχει τα ίδια pin;

----------


## chip

δύο ώρες  αποχάλκωση? πολύ είναι! τι χημικά χρησιμοποιείς? μήπως δεν είναι ζεστά?
δεν έχει τα ίδια ποδαράκιακ1 και κανονικά δεν κάνει (τώρα αν είσαι τυχερός και αυτά που απαιτεί το σχέδιο από το τρανζίστορ στα καλύψει το BC547 είναι άλλο θέμα...)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Βασικά τελείωσα την αποχάλκωση κ η πλακέτα φαίνεται εντάξει.Σημερα το απόγευμα θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα.Χρησιμοποιω υπερθειικό νάτριο.

----------


## liat

> Βασικά τελείωσα την αποχάλκωση κ η πλακέτα φαίνεται εντάξει.Σημερα το απόγευμα θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα.Χρησιμοποιω υπερθειικό νάτριο.



Ε βάλε μια φωτογραφία της αποχαλκωμένης πλακέτας πριν κολλήσεις υλικά!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ε βάλε μια φωτογραφία της αποχαλκωμένης πλακέτας πριν κολλήσεις υλικά!



ναι ας ανεβάσει να χαροούμε και εμείς...

----------


## nikosgalanos

image.jpgΝα η πλακετα

----------

SeAfasia (15-12-17)

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Νίκο! Καθάρισέ τη με ασετόν να φύγει το τόνερ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ασετον απλό η με περιεκτικότητα 35%;

----------


## Panoss

Το δεύτερο.
Το 'απλό' (αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι γυναίκες για να ξεβάφουν τα νύχια) πέτα το, δεν έχει θέση στα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ.Με οινόπνευμα γίνεται;

----------


## aris52

> Οκ.Με οινόπνευμα γίνεται;



γινετε Νικο

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλύτερα.Τις τρύπες πως θα τις ανοίξω αφού δεν έχω τόσο λεπτή μύτη;

----------


## aris52

με τρυπανακι 1mm Nik......... :Σκέψη:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Θα πάω αύριο να πάρω ένα τρυπανάκι από το φίλο μου.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έλενξα την πλακέτα για ηλεκτρική συνέχεια με πολυμετρο κ σε ένα σημείο δεν ακούγεται ο ήχος για συνέχεια τι να κάνω;

----------

